# Royal Canadian Corps of Signals Standing Orders



## Pinto (22 Apr 2009)

Subject book was written in 1966; would anyone out there have a soft copy available to share? Any format; PDF, MS Word, even raw text or WordPerfect...

Alternatively, if you are in the Ottawa or Kingston area and have a copy of the actual book you would be willing to lend to me for a quick but careful run through a scanner, that would be great too.

Cheers!
VVV


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2009)

Have you tried the museum? They may have a copy floating around and even a scanner to use. Alternatively, my father has a copy but he has no idea where it is. I will send you a PM if he happens to come across it.


----------



## Old and Tired (26 Apr 2009)

I have a copy of the book sitting on the top of my fridge right now.  I can get it scanned and copied in hard copy as well.  Send me an address, email and snail mail  where I can send it two you.  It might take a bit because I'm on tasking in Gagetown right now.

H


----------

